# 1889.90



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 9, 2007)

That's the price for the MacBook Pro 15.4" that I'm typing on right now. 

I like it. I like it a lot. Apple makes a GOOD laptop.


----------



## KMK (Jun 9, 2007)

PowerBook G4 comin' right back at 'ya!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 9, 2007)

joshua said:


> $600 compaq here! Very content.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2007)

joshua said:


> $600 compaq here! Very content.



I've seen the Compaq laptops online for $450-$480. Unfortunately they're sold out. As soon as they are available again, I just may have to splurge!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 10, 2007)

Probably Apple's greatest weakness in the laptop arena:

They don't make a 'low power' laptop like Compaq and the other companies. Everything has to be über-powerful...even on the low end....

then again, that's a good thing.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Jun 10, 2007)

Macbook Pro 15" coming back at you...this baby ROCKS - I will never go back.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Jun 10, 2007)

Apple _makes_ laptops, everything else is a convenient machine


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 10, 2007)

The PX started selling the Macs that are a computer in a screen. Really cool looking. The 24" models sell for about $1900. If it wasn't a Mac, I'd love to buy one. I'm just too ensconced in all the apps that I have for Windows Vista and XP but otherwise Apple makes some nice hardware.


----------



## tellville (Jun 10, 2007)

You can now use any and all Windows Apps for Macs:

http://www.apple.com/getamac/windows.html

Thus the software excuse is now a moot point! Really, the only advantage a PC has now is they are cheaper. But as the old saying goes: you get what you pay for.


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 10, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> The PX started selling the Macs that are a computer in a screen. Really cool looking. The 24" models sell for about $1900. If it wasn't a Mac, I'd love to buy one. I'm just too ensconced in all the apps that I have for Windows Vista and XP but otherwise Apple makes some nice hardware.



Well with the iMac and Parallels Desktop, you can have both Mac OS and Windows.


----------



## Greg (Jun 11, 2007)

tellville said:


> You can now use any and all Windows Apps for Macs:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/getamac/windows.html
> 
> Thus the software excuse is now a moot point! Really, the only advantage a PC has now is they are cheaper. But as the old saying goes: you get what you pay for.



Just curious, how much does the least expensive Mac notebook go for? I know that, generally speaking, you get what you pay for, but I'm just not in a financial position to shell out $1000.00 + for a laptop. If I was, I'd probably consider a Mac as I've only heard good things about them. 

However, the Dell that I'm currently on now I've had for more than five years without a single problem. The only thing I've had to do since I bought it was put in a larger hard drive. It's actually been pretty dependable, considering it gets alot of use as my wife does her medical transcription on it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 11, 2007)

tellville said:


> You can now use any and all Windows Apps for Macs:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/getamac/windows.html
> 
> Thus the software excuse is now a moot point! Really, the only advantage a PC has now is they are cheaper. But as the old saying goes: you get what you pay for.



Well, I've _got_ a pretty powerful rig that works. I'm a hobbyist but that is cool about how Mac runs both.

If they had done this years ago they might have penetrated the market more but it's a smart move.


----------

